# κατσιάζω



## athina (Mar 14, 2012)

Καλημέρα,
πώς θα μπορούσα να το αποδώσω;
Πρόκειται για ένα νεαρό που αγκαλιάζει και φιλάει συνέχεια την κοπέλα του και εκέινη του λέει "Σιγά, θα με κατσιάσεις".
Ευχαριστώ εκ των προτέρων


----------



## nickel (Mar 14, 2012)

Καλημέρα. Η μετάφραση θα ήταν κάτι σαν «Stop kissing me. You'll stunt my growth». Ωστόσο, δεν θα το έλεγε ένας αγγλόφωνος με την ευκολία που θα το πει ο Έλληνας.


----------



## pontios (Mar 15, 2012)

nickel said:


> Καλημέρα. Η μετάφραση θα ήταν κάτι σαν «Stop kissing me. You'll stunt my growth». Ωστόσο, δεν θα το έλεγε ένας αγγλόφωνος με την ευκολία που θα το πει ο Έλληνας.



Maybe the English can get around it with : You'll suck the life out of me ?


----------

